# Alex Jones



## Obamerican (Jun 30, 2011)

Eots, a few days ago, said that I wan't being fair to Jones. I said that his show was nothing more than fear mongering and selling "survival" supplies. Eots countered by saying that Jones has clothing commercials and the like. So, I downloaded the podcasts for the last week and started with yesterday, June 29, 2011. Here are a couple of the things I noticed in just the first 30 minutes.

1. I was told as a listener that if I disagreed with his take on genetic engineering that I had already been altered and that is why I was laughing. (Actually I was laughing because Eots believes this idiot.)

2. Roughly 15 minutes later Jones was talking about millionaires that pay over $35,000,000 for a bucket of piss and puss to worship over.

Oh hell why leave out the other stupid thing I heard:

Jones doesn't hate gay people. They are just the result of genetic engineering to stop procreation and wipe out the human race.

Eots and Jones do have at least one thing in common. Okay more than one. Both are a waste of oxygen. The rest are quite obvious.


----------



## eots (Jul 1, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Eots, a few days ago, said that I wan't being fair to Jones. I said that his show was nothing more than fear mongering and selling "survival" supplies. Eots countered by saying that Jones has clothing commercials and the like. So, I downloaded the podcasts for the last week and started with yesterday, June 29, 2011. Here are a couple of the things I noticed in just the first 30 minutes.
> 
> 1. I was told as a listener that if I disagreed with his take on genetic engineering that I had already been altered and that is why I was laughing. (Actually I was laughing because Eots believes this idiot.)
> 
> ...



and you can provide a link to these quotes....no of course you cant


----------



## eots (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 1, 2011)

still another fart from you candytroll. oh and btw,just so you know,as much as I would like to,I cant take credit for starting that.I know you have alzhemiers diseace and never remember  things so I will tell this to you again.It was actually SWORD OF PERSUS that started it all,the guy that you thought was such a class poster for 9/11 at AWE.lol

HE started it all originally but then  he became an idiot and stopped and like a moron,took your bait and started debating you all the time giving you the attention you seek.He was the one that STARTED the farting thing,he just stopped after a month or so and I thought it was so hysterical that I continued it long after he became an idiot and quit and started addressing your posts.so I cant take credit for that brilliant idea that HE came up with,I just esculated it  and continued what HE got started. those are the facts.Kinda like how Obama has esculated what Bush got started and is no longer involved in.I would say thats a pretty good comparison.lol.


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 1, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from you candytroll. oh and btw,just so you know,as much as I would like to,I cant take credit for starting that.I know you have alzhemiers diseace and never remember  things so I will tell this to you again.It was actually SWORD OF PERSUS that started it all,the guy that you thought was such a class poster for 9/11 at AWE.lol
> 
> HE started it all originally but then  he became an idiot and stopped and like a moron,took your bait and started debating you all the time giving you the attention you seek.He was the one that STARTED the farting thing,he just stopped after a month or so and I thought it was so hysterical that I continued it long after he became an idiot and quit and started addressing your posts.so I cant take credit for that brilliant idea that HE came up with,I just esculated it  and continued what HE got started. those are the facts.Kinda like how Obama has esculated what Bush got started and is no longer involved in.I would say thats a pretty good comparison.lol.


Jesus H Christ. Learn basic English and then get back to me. Forget it, asshole. Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 1, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Eots, a few days ago, said that I wan't being fair to Jones. I said that his show was nothing more than fear mongering and selling "survival" supplies. Eots countered by saying that Jones has clothing commercials and the like. So, I downloaded the podcasts for the last week and started with yesterday, June 29, 2011. Here are a couple of the things I noticed in just the first 30 minutes.
> ...


Listen to the podcast. You are capable of that, right?


----------



## sparky (Jul 1, 2011)

Me and Mr. Jones -
we've got a thang going on.
We both know that it's wrong,
but it's much too strong
to let it go now.

We meet every day
at the lame chattae'
6:30 I know - I know she'll be there.
Holding glands - making all kinds of plans
while the media plays our favourite song.

Me and Mr. Mr. Jones 
Mr. Jones  Mr. Jones 
Mr. Jones
we've got a thang going on.
We both know that it's wrong,
but it's much too strong
to let it go now.

We've gotta be extra careful
That we don't build our hopes up too high.
'Cause he's got his own accusations
and so  and so do I...


Me and Mr. Mr. Jones 
Mr. Jones  Mr. Jones 
Mr. Jones
we've got a thang going on.
We both know that it's wrong,
but it's much too strong
to let it go now.

Well it's time for us to be bleating
It hurts so much - it hurts so much inside
Now he'll go his way
And I'll go mine.
Tomorrow we'll meet the same
place  the same time.

Me and Mr. Mr. Jones 
Mr. Jones  Mr. Jones 
Mr. Jones
we've got a thang going on.
We've gotta be extra careful.
We can't afford to build our
hopes up too high.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 1, 2011)

Why does the left get crazy over minor radio talk shows that aren't even nationally syndicated? The short answer is that the left is programmed by internet blogs like Huffing and the Soros tax exempt Media Matters. The generic left is incapable of independent thought. It's sad but you can see it on this forum. They post Huffy stuff and when Huffy doesn't follow up they are stuck for an argument. Jones ain't your enemy you dummies.


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 2, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Why does the left get crazy over minor radio talk shows that aren't even nationally syndicated? The short answer is that the left is programmed by internet blogs like Huffing and the Soros tax exempt Media Matters. The generic left is incapable of independent thought. It's sad but you can see it on this forum. They post Huffy stuff and when Huffy doesn't follow up they are stuck for an argument. Jones ain't your enemy you dummies.


All I did was post what Jones said on June 29 and Eots called bullshit when all he had to do was listen to it. Jones says a lot of weird shit.


----------



## eots (Jul 2, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



sure but with out the distortion effect of it going through your ears and your brain it would sound completely different


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 2, 2011)

From June 27th of this year:
Chemical in plastic containers makes male mice act like females | The Raw Story


> WASHINGTON  Male mice who were exposed as babies to BPA, a chemical  common in canned foods and plastic containers, act more like females and  are seen as less desirable mates, a US study showed Monday.
> 
> "These findings presumably have broad implications to other species,  including humans, where there are also innate differences between males  and females in cognitive and behavioral patterns," Rosenfeld said.


I listen to his show too and this is what he referenced. I used to make fun of Alex Jones just as you do. But i'm sure you have the intelligence to chop this "study" to bits don't ya'?


----------



## eots (Jul 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFmrJrIyRZ4]YouTube - &#x202a;Alex Jones 2011-06-29 Wed. Part 2/10&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFmrJrIyRZ4]YouTube - &#x202a;Alex Jones 2011-06-29 Wed. Part 2/10&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2LRIEZRmeQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Genetically Modified Salmon Soon Available?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnRy0ZPnDJY]YouTube - &#x202a;fda to approve genetically engineered animals&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw1CX6ku0NQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Part 1 - Cloning the first Human - BBC Horizon&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J7mRhS4Tww]YouTube - &#x202a;To Ban Human Cloning and Animal-Human Hybrids?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia04u0u8J8s]YouTube - &#x202a;Organ Harvesting in China&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXl3tSYPhuU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;How Do These People Live With Themselves?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 9, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Eots, a few days ago, said that I wan't being fair to Jones. I said that his show was nothing more than fear mongering and selling "survival" supplies. Eots countered by saying that Jones has clothing commercials and the like. So, I downloaded the podcasts for the last week and started with yesterday, June 29, 2011. Here are a couple of the things I noticed in just the first 30 minutes.
> 
> 1. I was told as a listener that if I disagreed with his take on genetic engineering that I had already been altered and that is why I was laughing. (Actually I was laughing because Eots believes this idiot.)
> 
> ...




While some of things Alex Jones talks about may be stretched, a lot of the things Alex says are not far-fetched: Several world governments are into weather and human manipulation via nano-drugs and electronics devices for societal control. And this know-how did not just start, it has been around for years -  HAARP.net - The Military's Pandora's Box by Dr. Nick Begich and Jeane Manning


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 25, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > still another fart from you candytroll. oh and btw,just so you know,as much as I would like to,I cant take credit for starting that.I know you have alzhemiers diseace and never remember  things so I will tell this to you again.It was actually SWORD OF PERSUS that started it all,the guy that you thought was such a class poster for 9/11 at AWE.lol
> ...



thanks for exposing your sock candyfag and that you cant face FACTS that sword started it all not me. great comeback there.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 25, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > still another fart from you candytroll. oh and btw,just so you know,as much as I would like to,I cant take credit for starting that.I know you have alzhemiers diseace and never remember  things so I will tell this to you again.It was actually SWORD OF PERSUS that started it all,the guy that you thought was such a class poster for 9/11 at AWE.lol
> ...



This is a pretty good rant; the guy is freaking hilarious.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlkAjKk_4f8]&#x202a;Alex Jones Best Rant Ever!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## candycorn (Jul 25, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Eots, a few days ago, said that I wan't being fair to Jones. I said that his show was nothing more than fear mongering and selling "survival" supplies. Eots countered by saying that Jones has clothing commercials and the like. So, I downloaded the podcasts for the last week and started with yesterday, June 29, 2011. Here are a couple of the things I noticed in just the first 30 minutes.
> ...



Weak.


----------



## eots (Jul 25, 2011)

candycorn said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



that you are candyfag


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's what I don't get. Jones says he has all of this "inside information" about the NWO and how they are hell bent on making us all slaves or killing us. According to Eots and Rimjob these guys care about nothing and even have the power to pull off major events like 9/11. If these guys are so powerful then why don't they just kill Jones and shut him up?


----------



## eots (Jul 26, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Here's what I don't get. Jones says he has all of this "inside information" about the NWO and how they are hell bent on making us all slaves or killing us. According to Eots and Rimjob these guys care about nothing and even have the power to pull off major events like 8/11. If these guys are so powerful then why don't they just kill Jones and shut him up?



kill Jones  and 100 more would appear overnight... Jones claims no secret knowledge...he simply shouts it louder than most


----------



## eots (Jul 26, 2011)

it's really this simple...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE-OMF-O27c&feature=related]&#x202a;ideas are bullet proof&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM3XjKXvp-k]&#x202a;GM Human-Hybrids Future Market for Organs, Babies, Pharma&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 27, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Eots, a few days ago, said that I wan't being fair to Jones. I said that his show was nothing more than fear mongering and selling "survival" supplies. Eots countered by saying that Jones has clothing commercials and the like. So, I downloaded the podcasts for the last week and started with yesterday, June 29, 2011. Here are a couple of the things I noticed in just the first 30 minutes.
> ...



this guy is a paid shill.He goes around to DOZENS of sites trolling blatantly ignoring evidence and facts of government corruption and conspiracys.He does this hours on end everyday.He is just seeking attention,best to ignore him.


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 27, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


Prove it or shut the fuck up, you little worm.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2011)

you sure have a farting problem candyfag.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Obamerican (Jul 28, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> you sure have a farting problem candyfag.


This coming from the boards favorite joke. Rimjob, the little worm. You've never had an original thought, you worthless piece of shit. Still sucking 7foreskins cock I see. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2011)

someone farted in here.happened at 4:03 pm today.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 28, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.happened at 4:03 pm today.


 since you're the only one in smelling distance It must be you!


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 28, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.happened at 4:03 pm today.


That's 7foreskins ass you're licking, you little worm.


----------



## eots (Jul 28, 2011)

daws101 said:


>



and  still yet others call themselves daws101


----------



## eots (Jul 28, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here.happened at 4:03 pm today.
> ...



settle down homo...


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 28, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Fuck you, asshole. You don't even like Rimjob on "your side", shit for brains. How do I know that? You rarely respond to him. You and I both know he's a fucking joke.

Now, back to the subject at hand.

You state how the NWO kills people all of the time for all kinds of reasons and Alex Jones says it on a daily basis. Yet you tell me that there is no reason to kill Jones because someone else will take his place? Wouldn't that be true of all of the other people that the NWO has "supposedly" killed?

And a question: What do you think of Jones and his "CPS is kidnapping children and having their way with them" CT? OH, and then making MILLIONS off the sale of them?


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



I  respond less to those I agree with...call me weird but when debating a subject the response tends to lean towards the opposing view...in your case I respond only because your flailing attempts at spin amuse me in their lameness...could you show me where I ever said anything you claim I said ?
no .of course you cant...if you wish to post an actual link to any accusations about sexual abuse or profiteering in the cps system...I would be happy to comment on them


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 29, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I always wondered why you seldom ever addressed posts of people like me,terral and mr jones.now I know.thats how candyfag,loses his credibility all the time,he always CLAIMS you said something you never said and when you ask him to provide the link where you said it,he never can.

thats how these agents operate.He used to do that at another site I used to post at a lot. Funny how candy is so desperate for attention he quotes my posts when I have had him on ignore for YEARS. someone who loves talking to himself and seeks attention and REALLY needs help.If this was you or mr jones I was talking about who I said did all this,he would agree with me in a heartbeat,but since I am talking him,the retarded troll who wont look at his faults and line of reasoning,the troll conviently ignores these points.He will of course talk to himself and address my post soon sionce he seeks attention.


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 29, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


I don't remember the date. It was the day he was talking about the family living in the storage unit. Hell, listen to the "best rant ever" post in this very thread. He yells about CPS on that one too. Do you even listen to Jones?

As to who you respond to I would agree with you. I give you a lot of crap but I do consider you a reasonably intelligent individual. Rimjob, on the other hand, is a fucking little worm IMHO.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 30, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Why does the left get crazy over minor radio talk shows that aren't even nationally syndicated? The short answer is that the left is programmed by internet blogs like Huffing and the Soros tax exempt Media Matters. The generic left is incapable of independent thought. It's sad but you can see it on this forum. They post Huffy stuff and when Huffy doesn't follow up they are stuck for an argument. Jones ain't your enemy you dummies.



The left? Are you fucking stupid? The right thinks hes a retard too. In fact, everyone that isnt an easilly conned fool knows hes completely full of shit.


----------



## eots (Jul 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YilriM8E9rU]&#x202a;Preview of Today&#39;s Alex Jones Show: Tex Rep. David Simpson, Jim Marrs & Bob Chapman&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8ZyFcR07Bg]&#x202a;The Alex Jones Show 7 24 2009 Pt 2&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 1, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 comparing me to your hero....gosh i'm flattered!


----------



## daws101 (Aug 1, 2011)

Godboy said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the left get crazy over minor radio talk shows that aren't even nationally syndicated? The short answer is that the left is programmed by internet blogs like Huffing and the Soros tax exempt Media Matters. The generic left is incapable of independent thought. It's sad but you can see it on this forum. They post Huffy stuff and when Huffy doesn't follow up they are stuck for an argument. Jones ain't your enemy you dummies.
> ...


 BEST POST EVER!!!!(STANDING OVATION)


----------



## daws101 (Aug 1, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


A TWOOFER, a paranoid and a homophobe....you're the whole package!


----------



## eots (Aug 1, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



WHY, because I find your crude homosexual ramblings disturbing ?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 1, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 thanks for proving my point!


----------



## eots (Aug 1, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



you have no point...I am sure there are many homosexuals that would find your crude ramblings disturbing


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Alex Jones that there is a totalitarian conspiracy here in the US and there are influential people out there that would love to turn us into an animal farm while they rule over us and are attempting to do this as I type this - but thats about all I agree with him on.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 2, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yes dear!


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 2, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Yet you call me a Homo in response to a post that I directed to Rimjob.


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 2, 2011)

Today was one of the BEST Alex Jones broadcasts EVER!! Alex had Lyndon LaRouche on!! OMFG is was great!!!

Let me see if I can set this up for Eots. AJ brags that he is having the one and only Lyndon LaRouche on. SHIT!!!! This is the source of a lot of AJ's "inside information"!!! And what happens? This great interview is carried over a free service called Skype. I've used it and it's good but NOT good enough to carry an "important" interview with AJ's leading "inside man"!! Yes, AJ loses his guest!!

Commercial break:
Why does AJ insist on using "oh" for zero in phone numbers? And my biggest pet peeve? Why does AJ almost always say dubya dubya dubya before a web address. No one has had to type WWW since roughly 2000. Idiot.

Now, back to the show:

Check out the following link:
Emergency Leaflet: Stop Obama's Hitler Coup

AJ thought this was amazing!! A "Hitler coup" right under our noses if the debt bill is passed. (This is yesterday's broadcast of the Alex Jones show I listened to on his podcast.) LaRouche said that if the bill is passed there will be dead Americans in the streets almost overnight!! AJ asked how soon and LaRouche said almost immediately!!
LaRouche and Jones also went on and on about this 1.5 QUADRILLION debt that the US and Europe owe. I looked it up. Not even close. (This is where Eots says "prove it or shut up") Look it up yourself, little man. BTW, the debt I looked up was worldwide public AND private debt.

I've been listening to Jones for about three weeks. While I find the show entertaining most of the time 90% of what he yells is geared towards his core audience. Paranoid, delusional people such as Rimjob, Mrs. Jones and our best reliable entertainment Eots.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 it seems eots has great difficulty in telling who's post is who's.


----------



## eots (Aug 2, 2011)

obamerican said:


> today was one of the best alex jones broadcasts ever!! Alex had lyndon larouche on!! Omfg is was great!!!
> 
> Let me see if i can set this up for eots. Aj brags that he is having the one and only lyndon larouche on. Shit!!!! This is the source of a lot of aj's "inside information"!!! And what happens? This great interview is carried over a free service called skype. I've used it and it's good but not good enough to carry an "important" interview with aj's leading "inside man"!! Yes, aj loses his guest!!
> 
> ...



who it was directed towards makes it no less closet homo creepy


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 3, 2011)

eots said:


> obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > today was one of the best alex jones broadcasts ever!! Alex had lyndon larouche on!! Omfg is was great!!!
> ...


Your post has NOTHING to do with the quote.


----------



## Douger (Aug 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eAsq1H9Qok&feature=uploademail]&#x202a;The Orgy of Mass Murder and Death! - Alex Jones Tv&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 3, 2011)

eots said:


> obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > today was one of the best alex jones broadcasts ever!! Alex had lyndon larouche on!! Omfg is was great!!!
> ...


Speaking from experience ,are we?


----------



## eots (Aug 3, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > obamerican said:
> ...



yes, experiencing creepy closet types like you and your little buddy


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 3, 2011)

Article from 2008 shows total derivatives to be 600 Trillion. What do you think it is *now?*
How can the derivatives market be worth more than the world's total financial assets? - By Jacob Leibenluft - Slate Magazine
Plus, Alex always has guests on that have different opinions and ideas than he does, it doesn't mean that he agrees, he just like differing opinions on things. He has said that on his show numerous times.
Just last week he had comedian Hal Sparks on and they went back and forth about various subjects. I would call that lively debate but Alex Jones is not meant for those of you that only like those "inane chit-chat" shows that housewives watch in the morning.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 4, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 assume much,oh shit! forgot who I was answering


----------



## eots (Aug 5, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



it must be your dementia...


----------



## eots (Aug 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24_nRBb4cOY]&#x202a;Infowars Special Report with Alex Jones: US Government Protected Sinaloa Drug "Cartel"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW!!! Alex Jones stated on 8/23/2011 that under Infraguard large US corporations have an armed "FBI undercover operative" that will SHOOT TO KILL if the employees don't cooperate under martial law.

The following link is for Eots who is too stupid to ever find this stuff even though he says he listens to blow hard Alex Jones:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruLI3v_v8Sc]Alex Jones 2011-08-23 Tuesday Part 1/9 - YouTube[/ame]

13:20 is the time, Eots.


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 24, 2011)

*NEWS FLASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It's official!!!! Alex Jones says that ANYTIME NOW Ghaddafi will either be captured or killed. No shit, Sherlock. Fucking moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2011)

someone farted in here twice  today.
once at 4:44pm and also at:46pm.


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 24, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here twice  today.
> once at 4:44pm and also at:46pm.


Don't you have a dog to fuck?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 24, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here twice  today.
> ...



The dog saw his face and ran away.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here twice  today.
> ...


even his hand turned him down!


----------



## eots (Aug 25, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here twice  today.
> ...



only in your preserve imaginings you sick fuck...(debwunkers have a lot of those)


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 25, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


What, not going to defend your God Alex Jones and his idiotic statement? Figures.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 25, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



you wrote preserve :1: to keep safe from injury, harm, or destruction : protect 
2a : to keep alive, intact, or free from decay b : maintain 
3a : to keep or save from decomposition b : to can, pickle, or similarly prepare for future use 
4: to keep up and reserve for personal or special use.
did you mean: perverse : turned away from what is right or good : corrupt b : improper, incorrect c : contrary to the evidence or the direction of the judge on a point of law <perverse verdict> 
2a : obstinate in opposing what is right, reasonable, or accepted : wrongheaded b : arising from or indicative of stubbornness or obstinacy 
3: marked by peevishness or petulance : cranky 
4: marked by perversion 
  just checking


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 25, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


Eots spells "mountain" mouton.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


is eots canadian?


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 25, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Maybe French Canadian?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad to see this thread hasn't degenerated into mindless name calling.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 25, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Why does the left get crazy over minor radio talk shows that aren't even nationally syndicated? The short answer is that the left is programmed by internet blogs like Huffing and the Soros tax exempt Media Matters. The generic left is incapable of independent thought. It's sad but you can see it on this forum. They post Huffy stuff and when Huffy doesn't follow up they are stuck for an argument. Jones ain't your enemy you dummies.



Speaking of talk radio programming..........how are you "ditto heads" doing with your leader Rush?

You do realize that "ditto" means "copy", so if you're a dittohead, you let Rush do all your thinking for you.


----------



## eots (Aug 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aou6c2MOmg]TOP Secret Government Facility (holds Flight 93 evidence) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 26, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Speaking of talk radio programming..........how are you "ditto heads" doing with your leader Rush?
> 
> You do realize that "ditto" means "copy", so if you're a dittohead, you let Rush do all your thinking for you.


ZOMG! Is *that* what that means? Thanks for educating us.


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 26, 2011)

eots said:


> TOP Secret Government Facility (holds Flight 93 evidence) - YouTube


No comment on your God Alex Jones and his FBI comment? You always tell me to post a link and when I do you avoid the issue. Figures. It's what most "truthers" do.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 2, 2011)

It seems that Eots is unwilling to support his hero Alex Jones at last. Progress has been made. Mission accomplished.


----------



## eots (Sep 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ythOK2yt5TI]Alex Jones Owns Glenn Beck On FEMA Camps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 2, 2011)

eots said:


> Alex Jones Owns Glenn Beck On FEMA Camps - YouTube


No time to listen to 10 minutes of AJ's bullshit right now. Eots, how about responding to the FBI agent in major corporations that will shoot to kill during martial law that AJ says is TRUE!! I post the video and the time and you evade. Typical truther.


----------



## eots (Sep 2, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones Owns Glenn Beck On FEMA Camps - YouTube
> ...



I would need more information to comment


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 3, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones Owns Glenn Beck On FEMA Camps - YouTube
> ...


You mean this?:
http://www.infragard.net/press/2011/030911.php?mn=4&sm=4-1


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 3, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Yes!! Alex says that under this program the FBI has an undercover agent who works at the large corporation and is armed. His job is to KILL people who don't cooperate if martial law is declared. It's at around 13:20 on the last AJ video I posted on this thread.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Sep 3, 2011)

If it matters I do believe the government has whacked a few people that knew too much, and has been involved in conspiracies that would shock anyone, but some of the shit Jones claims is down right illogical.

I mean "Operation Northwoods" is a fact...

It's a fact JFK had numerous nutty conspiracies to off Castro, or remove him from power.

I think believing our government is benevolent would be a big mistake.

Besides I'm pretty sure our government whacked JFK anyways, and it was for the aforementioned reasons. 

Besides, if you think I'm nuts the magic bullet theory trumps me...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 3, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Glad to see this thread hasn't degenerated into mindless name calling.



If you ever read any post of Obamerica's-aka candycorn,as everybody that trys to debate him finds out,its impossible for him like all other OCTA'S,to discusss issues like alex jones without them stooping to name calling when they know they cant counter facts or evidence.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 3, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see this thread hasn't degenerated into mindless name calling.
> ...


Answer the question. Show me where I'm wrong or shut up.


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xog5FoODC4s&feature=related]ALEX JONES GETS PISSED OFF LIKE CRAZY AT NEW WORLD ORDER AGENDA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Godboy (Sep 4, 2011)

I laugh at you for believing Alex Jones is a good source for information. I mean honestly, what the fuck? What kind of gullible dumb fuck does it take to believe in his delusional tirades of nonsense?


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

Godboy said:


> I laugh at you for believing Alex Jones is a good source for information. I mean honestly, what the fuck? What kind of gullible dumb fuck does it take to believe in his delusional tirades of nonsense?



yes, not surprising, most effeminate men react negatively to Alex


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > I laugh at you for believing Alex Jones is a good source for information. I mean honestly, what the fuck? What kind of gullible dumb fuck does it take to believe in his delusional tirades of nonsense?
> ...


And most Alex Jones fans will evade the straight forward question asked about their lunatic "god". AJ is right about 5% of the time. The rest of his program is fear mongering bullshit.

BTW, thanks Eots for showing us you have no answer to the question at hand.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> ALEX JONES GETS PISSED OFF LIKE CRAZY AT NEW WORLD ORDER AGENDA - YouTube


Jones is pissed off because he was stupid enough to get kicked off dozens of radio stations and now the cry baby is not getting his evil money printed by the evil Federal Reserve.

*What a fucking cocksucker.*


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6gtqAr241I&feature=related]9/11 Ten reasons why the hijackers were fake. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> 9/11 Ten reasons why the hijackers were fake. - YouTube


Still no answer to a straight forward question. Given time Eots will be as stupid as Rimjob. At least there are laws of physics that are proven right here on this web site.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > I laugh at you for believing Alex Jones is a good source for information. I mean honestly, what the fuck? What kind of gullible dumb fuck does it take to believe in his delusional tirades of nonsense?
> ...


 the small feminine voice calls from eot's closet...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

eots said:


> 9/11 Ten reasons why the hijackers were fake. - YouTube


----------



## yidnar (Sep 6, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from you candytroll. oh and btw,just so you know,as much as I would like to,I cant take credit for starting that.I know you have alzhemiers diseace and never remember  things so I will tell this to you again.It was actually SWORD OF PERSUS that started it all,the guy that you thought was such a class poster for 9/11 at AWE.lol
> 
> HE started it all originally but then  he became an idiot and stopped and like a moron,took your bait and started debating you all the time giving you the attention you seek.He was the one that STARTED the farting thing,he just stopped after a month or so and I thought it was so hysterical that I continued it long after he became an idiot and quit and started addressing your posts.so I cant take credit for that brilliant idea that HE came up with,I just esculated it  and continued what HE got started. those are the facts.Kinda like how Obama has esculated what Bush got started and is no longer involved in.I would say thats a pretty good comparison.lol.


THAT IS THE MOST EVIL THING IV"E E EVER HEARD!!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

yidnar said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > still another fart from you candytroll. oh and btw,just so you know,as much as I would like to,I cant take credit for starting that.I know you have alzhemiers diseace and never remember  things so I will tell this to you again.It was actually SWORD OF PERSUS that started it all,the guy that you thought was such a class poster for 9/11 at AWE.lol
> ...



 or smelled!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 6, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from you candytroll. oh and btw,just so you know,as much as I would like to,I cant take credit for starting that.I know you have alzhemiers diseace and never remember  things so I will tell this to you again.It was actually SWORD OF PERSUS that started it all,the guy that you thought was such a class poster for 9/11 at AWE.lol
> 
> HE started it all originally but then  he became an idiot and stopped and like a moron,took your bait and started debating you all the time giving you the attention you seek.He was the one that STARTED the farting thing,he just stopped after a month or so and I thought it was so hysterical that I continued it long after he became an idiot and quit and started addressing your posts.so I cant take credit for that brilliant idea that HE came up with,I just esculated it  and continued what HE got started. those are the facts.Kinda like how Obama has esculated what Bush got started and is no longer involved in.I would say thats a pretty good comparison.lol.



What 9/11 inside jobbity job-job is saying here is that he still hasn't had an original thought of his own, and mindlessly parrots other people's ideas.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 6, 2011)

............SANTA CLAUS Is the mastermind of the NWO!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 6, 2011)

yidnar said:


> ............SANTA CLAUS Is the mastermind of the NWO!!!



No he's not, Hulk Hogan is.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 6, 2011)

Any free thinking individual that understands researching information to the fullest extent, will listen to Alex Jones. Mind you; listen. The information stands on its own whether viable or viral by commencing due diligence. I'm willing to bet most of the clowns in here laughing at Jones and his regular listeners never fact check a fucking thing and regurgitate shit they read on CNN like clock work.

Judge not the messenger; but the message itself. And for the love of god, fact check information once in a while, ya mindless sheeple.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Any free thinking individual that understands researching information to the fullest extent, will listen to Alex Jones. Mind you; listen. The information stands on its own whether viable or viral by commencing due diligence. I'm willing to bet most of the clowns in here laughing at Jones and his regular listeners never fact check a fucking thing and regurgitate shit they read on CNN like clock work.
> 
> Judge not the messenger; but the message itself. And for the love of god, fact check information once in a while, ya mindless sheeple.


that would be true if the message and the man weren't one in same.
to  research information to the fullest extent BOTH sides of THE ISSUE have to be given equal consideration without bias and the utmost OBJECTIVITY.
Alex Jones and you twoofers have not even attempted that.
making you the farthest thing from freethinkers.
in fact you folks are just as hardcore as any religious zealot.


----------



## eots (Sep 7, 2011)

daws101 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Any free thinking individual that understands researching information to the fullest extent, will listen to Alex Jones. Mind you; listen. The information stands on its own whether viable or viral by commencing due diligence. I'm willing to bet most of the clowns in here laughing at Jones and his regular listeners never fact check a fucking thing and regurgitate shit they read on CNN like clock work.
> ...



you have mental health issues


----------



## eots (Sep 7, 2011)

daws101 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Any free thinking individual that understands researching information to the fullest extent, will listen to Alex Jones. Mind you; listen. The information stands on its own whether viable or viral by commencing due diligence. I'm willing to bet most of the clowns in here laughing at Jones and his regular listeners never fact check a fucking thing and regurgitate shit they read on CNN like clock work.
> ...



*talk to your doctor*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR4d5VblzsA]Prozac Leaking in Ocean Making &#39;Shrimp&#39; Suicidal! - Alex Jones Tv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Sep 7, 2011)

I read that Alex Jones MAY BE Bill Hicks!!! (I havent heard Bills voice so i dont know)

Alex IS VERY GOOD though


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...


 you must be looking in a mirror.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 8, 2011)

Outstanding. Insult people unrelated to the topic because you can not produce an intelligent rebuttal. 
Some days....it is hard to cheer on our country.

Example 1: Remember freedom fries? We are a special breed of fucking stupid....


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Outstanding. Insult people unrelated to the topic because you can not produce an intelligent rebuttal.
> Some days....it is hard to cheer on our country.
> 
> Example 1: Remember freedom fries? We are a special breed of fucking stupid....


----------



## eots (Sep 8, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Outstanding. Insult people unrelated to the topic because you can not produce an intelligent rebuttal.
> Some days....it is hard to cheer on our country.
> 
> Example 1: Remember freedom fries? We are a special breed of fucking stupid....



 Indeed,in place of a brain daws has a gullet full of greasy coagulation freedom fries...the result is obvious


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

eots said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Outstanding. Insult people unrelated to the topic because you can not produce an intelligent rebuttal.
> ...


Another specious assumption...


----------



## eots (Sep 8, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60hENN3bSgM]Freedom Fries - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

eots said:


> Freedom Fries - YouTube


----------



## eots (Sep 8, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom Fries - YouTube



is the Prozac and fluoride making you sleepy again ?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome to Instant Crickets


----------



## eots (Sep 8, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



feel free to sleep it off....or just leave


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 8, 2011)

eots said:


> Freedom Fries - YouTube


Shall I post more quotes from Alex Jones that you will ignore as truth? You use to say, "Got a link? I didn't think so." Now I post proof and you just ignore the question.

Idiot. And Rimjob thinks you're some kind of "smart guy".


----------



## eots (Sep 8, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom Fries - YouTube
> ...



what fucking question ?????


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 8, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Feel free to do what your best friend 9/11 inside jobbity job-job says and either fart or shit on the floor. Or both.

And then leave.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 8, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


There you go. Keep asking the same question. It's in this thread and both Daws and myself gave you simple to understand instructions on how to get to the video IN THIS THREAD!!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


make up your mind.


----------



## eots (Sep 8, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



fine ...leave


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 9, 2011)

And still no answer........................................


----------



## eots (Sep 9, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> And still no answer........................................



yes, why did building 7 fall ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



amazing how candycunt has an obsession over me.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 9, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > And still no answer........................................
> ...


I ask for any answer about Alex Jones and you come back with a question about building 7? You're stupid. Bye.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2011)

speak of the devil,someone farted in here after my last post.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 9, 2011)

daws101 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Any free thinking individual that understands researching information to the fullest extent, will listen to Alex Jones. Mind you; listen. The information stands on its own whether viable or viral by commencing due diligence. I'm willing to bet most of the clowns in here laughing at Jones and his regular listeners never fact check a fucking thing and regurgitate shit they read on CNN like clock work.
> ...



Yes ALL sides, not both (fucking toolbag) of a topic need to be given equal and objective consideration. Something you aren't capable of. You spend your time in this forum on this topic with ONE thought in mind; twoofers are wrong and the official story is complete, neat and answers all the questions regarding the event. You sir, are an epcot fucking toolbag with a heavy leaning on spork. The only reason people continue to push against the official story is because it lacks objectivity. and completion

Jones, like any other news source has a bias approach. Guess what, Luke? ALL of them do. Which is why you take it all at face value and check information against other sources before drawing conclusions. 

If you were a freethinker, you would have questions regarding a lot of issues, including 9/11. My 16 year old niece has questions for fucks sake. Pull your dick out of the government's purse and at least ATTEMPT to be genuine.

Fucking sporks in here. None of you can carry out intelligent debate. It's like watching a bunch of retards trying to hump a doorknob.


----------



## eots (Sep 9, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



what question about alex jones ?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


that's "about" ME ILLITERATE TOADIE !


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



illiterate means one can not read or write...nitwit...a nitwit is someone that doesn't realize that and believes it is choosing "over me" instead "about me"...then use words like toadie in all caps


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



meet daws101s boyfriend


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 are you outing yourself ?  you sent me that clip.?....


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



 don't involve me in your gaiety..fruity boy


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 your ignorance shines!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

How did the fires cause WTC 7 to collapse?
The heat from the uncontrolled fires caused steel floor beams and girders to thermally expand, leading to a chain of events that caused a key structural column to fail. The failure of this structural column then initiated a fire-induced progressive collapse of the entire building.

According to the report's probable collapse sequence, heat from the uncontrolled fires caused thermal expansion of the steel beams on the lower floors of the east side of WTC 7, damaging the floor framing on multiple floors.

Eventually, a girder on Floor 13 lost its connection to a critical column, Column 79, that provided support for the long floor spans on the east side of the building (see Diagram 1). The displaced girder and other local fire-induced damage caused Floor 13 to collapse, beginning a cascade of floor failures down to the 5th floor. Many of these floors had already been at least partially weakened by the fires in the vicinity of Column 79. This collapse of floors left Column 79 insufficiently supported in the east-west direction over nine stories.

The unsupported Column 79 then buckled and triggered an upward progression of floor system failures that reached the building's east penthouse. What followed in rapid succession was a series of structural failures. Failure first occurred all the way to the roof line-involving all three interior columns on the easternmost side of the building (79, 80, 81). Then, progressing from east to west across WTC 7, all of the columns failed in the core of the building (58 through 78). Finally, the entire façade collapsed.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > And still no answer........................................
> ...


How did the fires cause WTC 7 to collapse?
The heat from the uncontrolled fires caused steel floor beams and girders to thermally expand, leading to a chain of events that caused a key structural column to fail. The failure of this structural column then initiated a fire-induced progressive collapse of the entire building.

According to the report's probable collapse sequence, heat from the uncontrolled fires caused thermal expansion of the steel beams on the lower floors of the east side of WTC 7, damaging the floor framing on multiple floors.

Eventually, a girder on Floor 13 lost its connection to a critical column, Column 79, that provided support for the long floor spans on the east side of the building (see Diagram 1). The displaced girder and other local fire-induced damage caused Floor 13 to collapse, beginning a cascade of floor failures down to the 5th floor. Many of these floors had already been at least partially weakened by the fires in the vicinity of Column 79. This collapse of floors left Column 79 insufficiently supported in the east-west direction over nine stories.

The unsupported Column 79 then buckled and triggered an upward progression of floor system failures that reached the building's east penthouse. What followed in rapid succession was a series of structural failures. Failure first occurred all the way to the roof line-involving all three interior columns on the easternmost side of the building (79, 80, 81). Then, progressing from east to west across WTC 7, all of the columns failed in the core of the building (58 through 78). Finally, the entire façade collapsed.


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

daws101 said:


> How did the fires cause WTC 7 to collapse?
> The heat from the uncontrolled fires caused steel floor beams and girders to thermally expand, leading to a chain of events that caused a key structural column to fail. The failure of this structural column then initiated a fire-induced progressive collapse of the entire building.
> 
> According to the report's probable collapse sequence, heat from the uncontrolled fires caused thermal expansion of the steel beams on the lower floors of the east side of WTC 7, damaging the floor framing on multiple floors.
> ...



if fire alone could cause the failure of a single column initiating a collapse sequence..then couldn't a bomb or bombs taking out a critical column create the same progressive collapse ?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > How did the fires cause WTC 7 to collapse?
> ...


there are no coulds, either it did or it did not. also a conventional bomb detonation would have been seen causing the collapse none was ,no blast wave, the signature of explosives 
please don't make an more of an ass out of yourself by answering thermite!


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

I would think that the windows would've responded differently if there were explosives going off inside the building. Instead all you see are occasional ones breaking as the building begins its collapse.


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

There where many explosions and reports of explosions...so what are you talking about ? Could an explosion not of weakened column 79 ?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> There where many explosions and reports of explosions...so what are you talking about ? Could an explosion not of weakened column 79 ?


 asked and answerd, not without being detected.
what kind of explosions and what exploded? 
earwittness testimony is not admissible unless it can be linked to hard evidence.


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > There where many explosions and reports of explosions...so what are you talking about ? Could an explosion not of weakened column 79 ?
> ...



detected how ?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


asked and answered ,but since you're extremely thick: no flash no blast wave no blast pattern were seen on any video photo or recorded on audio devices  no evidence of a conventional bomb or thermite at all.

answer this question:what kind of explosions and what exploded?


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

I would think that explosives powerful enough to take out columns like 79 would be strong enough to blow windows outward. Instead you see windows shatter as the building collapses as their frames lose their square form.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> I would think that explosives powerful enough to take out columns like 79 would be strong enough to blow windows outward. Instead you see windows shatter as the building collapses as their frames lose their square form.


if it had been an explosion in any of the wtc buildings  there would have been tons of razor sharp glass fragments whizzing around and many more casualties.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > I would think that explosives powerful enough to take out columns like 79 would be strong enough to blow windows outward. Instead you see windows shatter as the building collapses as their frames lose their square form.
> ...


Exactly! And I don't see any of that.


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > I would think that explosives powerful enough to take out columns like 79 would be strong enough to blow windows outward. Instead you see windows shatter as the building collapses as their frames lose their square form.
> ...



why ? the building was unoccupied..the explosive force required to blow a single  or even several columns would not result  tons of razor sharp glass


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


I thought it obvious ,why can't our resident twoofers see it ?


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


Does someone need to post the pressure generated from explosives strong enough to bring WTC down? You have gotten dumber in the last two weeks. Better quality drugs or is that ugly hat on too tight?


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

also thermite  or thermite or in combination could of  been utilized  as well as sound damping


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


 bullshit...it's called a pressure wave..and all explosives generate one. you conveniently  left out the fact that due to the damage wtc7 had already sustained  that any broken or loose glass would have been sent flying by even a small blast.


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



yes please post what would be required to cut or explode column 79 to the point it would weaken and fail as it is claimed to have from office fires alone


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



but there were many explosions ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YvrKfWkxdw]9/11 - WTC 7 Explosion on Audio (heard by firemen) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DuSeuxjiJQ]Barry Jennings: WTC 7 (Explosions) Interview - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> also thermite  or thermite or in combination could of  been utilized  as well as sound damping


 is that two thermites or one double thermite?
when and how long did it take to install "sound damping" materials or equipment?
and how was it done without being noticed. 
BTW part of my showbiz career was setup and operation of audio equipment and sound proofing studios.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 no need ,asked and answered!


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > also thermite  or thermite or in combination could of  been utilized  as well as sound damping
> ...



big fucking deal...I have been directly involved in blowing up big things...there was plenty of time both before sept 11 to plant an explosive or apply sound damping if required


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 sure there were most likey electical boxes. and anything even slightly pressurized will explode, besides if it were explosives ,then that kills your thermite theory.


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



stop lying..the question is  unanswered


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


ok how? without being detected or was everybody in on it?

"I have been directly involved in blowing up big things..." EOTS..
who's lying, again?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


only because you fail to accept the answer.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Barry Jennings: WTC 7 (Explosions) Interview - YouTube


non credible source..non credible organization.


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



 ...could very well be a combination...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DonpXB6gjPA]Can Thermite of any type burn through steel beams? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no it could not. any explosive powerful enough to break steel would by (the already explained blast and pressure waves) blow the shit out of the thermite making it useless....thanks for playing...


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Eots is losing this one. He has posted countless times that WTC7 was brought down by a CD and is now resorting to his "thermite" bullshit.  I'm sure he thinks that there is no difference.


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



there is no question I  have more direct experience with both thermite and explosives than you


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



it only would have to weaken...just like fire supposedly did and your comment about explosives and thermite is pure gibberish


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


4th of July doesn't count.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


And I seriously doubt that. Don't post stupid shit unless you know the other poster really well.


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



thats true ...so now you have even less experience


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



it is obvious


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Let's look at the circle you run with, Eots. 9/11 Inside Job, Mr. Jones, 7Forever, etc.

Now there is evidence that is solid..................................


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> also thermite  or thermite or in combination could of  been utilized  as well as sound damping



OK, two serious questions here.

1) If you were planning to bring down a 47 story building into it's own footprint, would you use;

A) thermite or thermate which melts steel in an imprecise burn time?

or

B) A noisy high explosive who's detonation time can be calculated to the millisecond?

2) For each method, how were the charges detonated;

A) Radio control?

or

B) Detonation cord?


----------



## eots (Sep 14, 2011)

do I have an unlimited budget and access to any secret military technology available or am I a broke ass jhadist with a box cutter ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 14, 2011)

eots said:


> do I have an unlimited budget and access to any secret military technology available or am I a broke ass jhadist with a box cutter ?



unlimited budget, unlimited manpower, cloaking devices, and blind office workers in WTC1, WTC2, and WTC7.

just like you're claiming the conspiritors had.

Go for it, conspiracy boi.


----------



## eots (Sep 14, 2011)

The Hijackers We Let Escape
Jun 9, 2002 8:00 PM EDT
The CIA tracked two suspected terrorists to a Qaeda summit in Malaysia in January 2000, then looked on as they re-entered America and began preparations for September 11. Why didn't somebody try to stop them? Inside what may be the worst intelligence failure of all. A NEWSWEEK exclusive.

The Hijackers We Let Escape - The Daily Beast

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl6w1YaZdf8&feature=player_embedded]Interview #07 (Washington, DC) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice attempt at a hand wave.

Get back to my questions, conspiracy boi.


----------



## eots (Sep 14, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > do I have an unlimited budget and access to any secret military technology available or am I a broke ass jhadist with a box cutter ?
> ...



I would acquire a small team of experts with access to such technologies and have them determine how these technologies could be applied to create the desired result


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 14, 2011)

Another nice attempt at a hand wave.

Answer the questions in detail, conspiracy boi.


----------



## eots (Sep 14, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Another nice attempt at a hand wave.
> 
> Answer the questions in detail, conspiracy boi.



that is exactly what I would to do anything else would be illogical


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 14, 2011)

Here are the two questions again. Answer them in the context of having unlimited funds and manpower.

1) If you were planning to bring down a 47 story building into it's own footprint, would you use;

A) thermite or thermate which melts steel in an imprecise burn time?

or

B) A noisy high explosive who's detonation time can be calculated to the millisecond?



2) For each method, how were the charges detonated;

A) Radio control?

or

B) Detonation cord?


And try to stay away from the half-assed answers you have given already.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 14, 2011)

And so it goes.

I see that you, eots, are just like your fellow chumps; Dylan Avery, Korry Rowe, Jason Bermas, Steven Jones, Richard Gage, Neils Harrit, Kevin Ryan, Alex Jones, David Ray Griffin, Judy Wood, David Chandler, Tracy Blevins, et. al. in that none of you have the balls to answer any direct questions concerning your theories, instead you prefer to just JAQ around on the graves of the victims of 9/11.

And I'm done with you for now.

Good night, and have an irrelevant tomorrow.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


that is the only fact he has.!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 14, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...








 OK! then wow us with your mastery of pyrotechnics and demolition...without the help of youtube.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 14, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 14, 2011)

eots said:


> do I have an unlimited budget and access to any secret military technology available or am I a broke ass jhadist with a box cutter ?


dodge!


----------



## eots (Sep 14, 2011)

so why could a thermetic device or explosive  not have been the cause of the failure of a single column ?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 14, 2011)

eots said:


> so why could a thermetic device or explosive  not have been the cause of the failure of a single column ?


because there is no proof one was used.
also there is that sticky question about getting caught planting it...you know the one you keep dancing around.


----------



## eots (Sep 14, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so why could a thermetic device or explosive  not have been the cause of the failure of a single column ?
> ...



so you coincide it could happen and the only way to know would be to examine the column and test for residue...but this never done


----------



## eots (Sep 14, 2011)

terrorist can evade intelligence for years then hijack planes fly them all over the country ,hit 3 targets and not get caught but a team of experts could not plant an explosive in the wtc 7 ???


----------



## daws101 (Sep 14, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


I concide nothing of the kind ...dick head.
since it already happend, there is no could. 


answer this question:also there is that sticky question about getting caught planting it...you know the one you keep dancing around.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 14, 2011)

eots said:


> terrorist can evade intelligence for years then hijack planes fly them all over the country ,hit 3 targets and not get caught but a team of experts could not plant an explosive in the wtc 7 ???


 the world is full of inexplicable events. the terrorists hid in plain sight and nobody was looking for the because they had not commited any crime yet...
you have no evidence that a team of experts did anything.
you're just speculating ...completly uninformed speculation at that,
aka making shit up!


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 22, 2011)

Update on Alex Jones:

Broadcast just 2 minutes ago!!!!

Alex says that the (new) master plan by the TECHNOCRATS is to put us all into pods and use us like batteries!!! Sound familiar? The guy is a fucking nut bag and needs to be locked up.

Look it up Eots. Your boy is a fucking douche bag.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 22, 2011)

Alex Jones says,* "LOOK IN THE MIRROR!!! YOU ARE THE RESISTANCE!!!!!"*

Just buy my DVD's, books, bumper stickers, etc. I need more of those nasty Federal Reserve dollars!!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no!  there are no coulds either it happened the way you say it did or it did not
you've proven neither.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 22, 2011)

I see Eots isn't defending the worthless Alex Jones anymore. I wonder if Eots is like that in everything he believes? Oh! Wait! He does constantly change his "points" on 9/11 also. If you show parts from Flight 93 he says, "But, but, where's the luggage, seats, tail, etc. If they showed body parts he would say, "But where are their shoes?"

I guess Eots got his debate skills from Alex Jones.

On the main point:

Alex Jones is a paranoid schizophrenic that needs to be locked up just for the safety of his wife and children. SHIT!! The asshole has reproduced.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, it seems that today Alex is saying that the government is going to take your kids out of school and hold them at sports stadiums until the parents turn their guns into authorities. A caller said he saw bus loads of kids heading for Mile High Stadium and Alex is yelling at him to get in his car and go there to see what's happening. LOL Alex is wanting the caller to find a sky scraper so he can video tape it. (No one uses tape anymore, Alex, you fucking moron.)

Wait, now Alex is saying that they government probably won't keep the kids because HE was broadcasting about it.

Alex Jones is a megalomaniac is his own feeble little way. What a fucking joke.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 24, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Well, it seems that today Alex is saying that the government is going to take your kids out of school and hold them at sports stadiums until the parents turn their guns into authorities. A caller said he saw bus loads of kids heading for Mile High Stadium and Alex is yelling at him to get in his car and go there to see what's happening. LOL Alex is wanting the caller to find a sky scraper so he can video tape it. (No one uses tape anymore, Alex, you fucking moron.)
> 
> Wait, now Alex is saying that they government probably won't keep the kids because HE was broadcasting about it.
> 
> Alex Jones is a megalomaniac is his own feeble little way. What a fucking joke.


The show wasn't even close to how you describe it.


----------



## eots (Sep 24, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it seems that today Alex is saying that the government is going to take your kids out of school and hold them at sports stadiums until the parents turn their guns into authorities. A caller said he saw bus loads of kids heading for Mile High Stadium and Alex is yelling at him to get in his car and go there to see what's happening. LOL Alex is wanting the caller to find a sky scraper so he can video tape it. (No one uses tape anymore, Alex, you fucking moron.)
> ...



it never is...that why he never provides a link to what he claims or if he does its not there


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 24, 2011)

eots said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


I posted a youtube video WITH the time he said something stupid and you kept saying you couldn't find it. You copy AJ's approach perfectly.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 24, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it seems that today Alex is saying that the government is going to take your kids out of school and hold them at sports stadiums until the parents turn their guns into authorities. A caller said he saw bus loads of kids heading for Mile High Stadium and Alex is yelling at him to get in his car and go there to see what's happening. LOL Alex is wanting the caller to find a sky scraper so he can video tape it. (No one uses tape anymore, Alex, you fucking moron.)
> ...


What part is wrong?


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks idiots for proving that NOTHING I have posted about Jones is false. Morons.


----------



## eots (Sep 27, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Thanks idiots for proving that NOTHING I have posted about Jones is false. Morons.



CorpWatch : US: Sex scandal still haunts DynCorp


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 27, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks idiots for proving that NOTHING I have posted about Jones is false. Morons.
> ...


Post a link to the post I made concerning Dyncorp. C'mon, Eots, let's see it.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't think so. Loser.


----------



## eots (Sep 27, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> I didn't think so. Loser.



you are boring and irrelevant


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)

eots said:


> obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > i didn't think so. Loser.
> ...


got your ass handed to you again!


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 13, 2011)

*RED FUCKING ALERT!!!!!! ALEX JONES IS ON VACATION BUT HE HAS ANOTHER FUCKING RED FUCKING ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The cheap fuck is on Skype and has some stupid alert about the "fake" Iran attack on the Saudi Arabian ambassador in the US.

If this stupid fuck is wrong, *again*, I'll bet Eots will ignore this thread AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 13, 2011)

*you read it here first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Next two weeks!!!!!!!!!!!! Us attacks iran!!!!!! Alex jones says it is fucking true!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fast and furious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First step in this program to attack iran!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!martial law in the united states!!!!!!!! Holy fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 85% approval for obama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! World war 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GogUndMagog (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Rtx852n6Qs&feature=channel_video_title]How US INTELLIGENCE INFILTRATES THE TRUTH MOVEMENT WITH NAZIS (1/4) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2cmuWBlSsk&feature=relmfu]How US INTELLIGENCE INFILTRATES THE TRUTH MOVEMENT WITH NAZIS (2/4) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t18OGeD5p0A&feature=relmfu]HOW US INTELLIGENCE INFILTRATES THE TRUTH MOVEMENT WITH NAZIS (3/4) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2veuQ0MdCeI&feature=relmfu]HOW US INTELLIGENCE INFILTRATES THE TRUTH MOVEMENT WITH NAZIS (4/4) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocko (Oct 14, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Eots, a few days ago, said that I wan't being fair to Jones. I said that his show was nothing more than fear mongering and selling "survival" supplies. Eots countered by saying that Jones has clothing commercials and the like. So, I downloaded the podcasts for the last week and started with yesterday, June 29, 2011. Here are a couple of the things I noticed in just the first 30 minutes.
> 
> 1. I was told as a listener that if I disagreed with his take on genetic engineering that I had already been altered and that is why I was laughing. (Actually I was laughing because Eots believes this idiot.)
> 
> ...



I listened to Jones a few times...There's really no point, it's all fantasy land crap..I think people that follow him just want to believe in crazy theories and conspiracy...

I follow politics because of the satisfaction of getting closer to the truth...Alex Jones just takes me further away from the truth...some might find him entertaining though.


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 14, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think so. Loser.
> ...


And you still listen to AJ, don't you?


----------



## eots (Oct 14, 2011)

GogUndMagog said:


> How US INTELLIGENCE INFILTRATES THE TRUTH MOVEMENT WITH NAZIS (1/4) - YouTube
> 
> 
> How US INTELLIGENCE INFILTRATES THE TRUTH MOVEMENT WITH NAZIS (2/4) - YouTube
> ...



wow thats some bullshit


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 15, 2011)

eots said:


> GogUndMagog said:
> 
> 
> > How US INTELLIGENCE INFILTRATES THE TRUTH MOVEMENT WITH NAZIS (1/4) - YouTube
> ...


Well, I must say progress has been made. You don't even try to defend Jones anymore.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 15, 2011)

Crazy ass Alex Jones claims Obama sent our troops to Africa! Oh wait, he did: 

» Globalist Warlord Obama Moves to Expand Africom Reach Alex Jones&#039; Infowars: There&#039;s a war on for your mind!

Is that war number 6 or 7?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 17, 2011)

GogUndMagog said:


> How US INTELLIGENCE INFILTRATES THE TRUTH MOVEMENT WITH NAZIS (1/4) - YouTube
> 
> 
> How US INTELLIGENCE INFILTRATES THE TRUTH MOVEMENT WITH NAZIS (2/4) - YouTube
> ...


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 20, 2011)

In today's broadcast it seems that AJ got in THEIR FACES when he was stopped at a road block looking for illegals (so AJ says). AJ says they "looked like little boys in uniforms" and when he "got in their faces" they backed down.

Hey Eots!!!!! It seems that "your hero" seems to think he's some kind of bad ass.


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 20, 2011)

I love the Alex Jones updates. He's a wealth of stupid shit and Eots has abandoned even trying to defend the idiot.


----------



## eots (Oct 24, 2011)

NO,I JUST FIND YOU SOOOO BORING

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IRpn-fN3DE&feature=feedrec_grec_index]Alex Jones&#39; murderous rage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 24, 2011)

eots said:


> NO,I JUST FIND YOU SOOOO BORING
> 
> Alex Jones' murderous rage - YouTube


Yet here you are.

BTW, no reason to watch your clip. I've seen AJ and his rants. I'm still waiting for him to take back his shit about Denver and kidnapping children by the government. Oh yeah, that's right. He said that they won't do it now since HE was reporting on it. LOL He's a fucking idiot.

Oh yeah, you're not that exciting either.


----------



## eots (Oct 24, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > NO,I JUST FIND YOU SOOOO BORING
> ...



I felt sorry for you and thought I would throw you a bone


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 26, 2011)

26 Alex Jones Lies - YouTube


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 26, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> BTW, no reason to watch your clip. I've seen AJ and his rants. I'm still waiting for him to take back his shit about Denver and kidnapping children by the government. Oh yeah, that's right. He said that they won't do it now since HE was reporting on it. LOL He's a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh yeah, you're not that exciting either.


Yeah isn't that some crazy shit? Who would believe any of... oh wait, it really happened:
OpEdNews - Article: Child Protective Services & the Business of 'Legalized Kidnapping'


----------



## eots (Oct 27, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> 26 Alex Jones Lies - YouTube



what part do you take issue with ?


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 27, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, no reason to watch your clip. I've seen AJ and his rants. I'm still waiting for him to take back his shit about Denver and kidnapping children by the government. Oh yeah, that's right. He said that they won't do it now since HE was reporting on it. LOL He's a fucking idiot.
> ...


Googled it. Same article over and over. BTW, Alex said that Denver was sending BUS LOADS of kids to the stadium but HE stopped them from doing their nefarious deeds.

You people are REALLY gullible.


----------



## eots (Oct 28, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



not at all,in fact we do not believe any thing you say


----------



## daws101 (Oct 28, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


that's called denial ..and that just another kind of gullibility


----------



## eots (Oct 28, 2011)

not listening to the nipple head Obamamercia is called denial ? are you sure about that ?


----------



## luciferthebased (Oct 29, 2011)

eots you are  a genius!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 29, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



What podcast?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 29, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Is the state guilty of child kidnap? 
Is the state guilty of child kidnap? - Telegraph


MassOutrage | Why Can the State Kidnap Your Child?


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 31, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


I gave you the date and the time. Figure it out.


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 31, 2011)

eots said:


> not listening to the nipple head Obamamercia is called denial ? are you sure about that ?


Nipple head? Are you sure you're not talking about that ugly ass hat you wear in your old avatar?


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 1, 2011)

Alex Jones Parodie - YouTube


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2w2TRxSLxw]Alex Jones Says Gay People are Created by the Government - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHZ8kPpQJAk]Alex Jones Says All Boys Are Really Girls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHxZUb0VAa8]Alex Jones--Light Bulbs are Spying on You - YouTube[/ame]

Eots toaster is laughing at him.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z44YhGjX2is]Alex Jones and channeling aliens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 2, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Alex Jones Says Gay People are Created by the Government - YouTube



Plastic (Not) Fantastic: Food Containers Leach a Potentially Harmful Chemical
Is bisphenol A, a major ingredient in many plastics, healthy for children and other living things?

Plastic (Not) Fantastic: Food Containers Leach a Potentially Harmful Chemical: Scientific American


----------



## eots (Nov 2, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Alex Jones--Light Bulbs are Spying on You - YouTube
> 
> Eots toaster is laughing at him.



Westminster snoops install microphones on lampposts

Nothing shall disturb the sound of silence
By Nick Farrell

Westminster snoops install microphones on lampposts- The Inquirer


----------



## eots (Nov 2, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Alex Jones--Light Bulbs are Spying on You - YouTube
> 
> Eots toaster is laughing at him.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLeCTaSG2-U&feature=related]The Dark Side of &#39;Smart&#39; Meters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 2, 2011)

Alex just said Eric Holder has just perjured himself, must be a lie right? ;-)


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 2, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Alex just said Eric Holder has just perjured himself, must be a lie right? ;-)


I never said that everything AJ says is a lie. As you can see Eots believes everything AJ says. If anyone says they are inventing or trying something AJ says it's the devil worshiping globalists intent on killing us all. AJ is an idiot.


----------



## LAfrique (Nov 3, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Eots, a few days ago, said that I wan't being fair to Jones. I said that his show was nothing more than fear mongering and selling "survival" supplies. Eots countered by saying that Jones has clothing commercials and the like. So, I downloaded the podcasts for the last week and started with yesterday, June 29, 2011. Here are a couple of the things I noticed in just the first 30 minutes.
> 
> 1. I was told as a listener that if I disagreed with his take on genetic engineering that I had already been altered and that is why I was laughing. (Actually I was laughing because Eots believes this idiot.)
> 
> ...




Take it easy with Alex Jones. While Alex at times comes through as being far-fetched, most of what Alex says are not to be taken lightly: If you too lived in Texas, where most human experimentation are often conducted, then you would understand some of what Alex alleges.

*I am currently of the opinion that we are living in the Days of the Tribulation spoken of in the books of Daniel and Revelation in the Bible. Lots of weird things happening all around us.*


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 3, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Eots, a few days ago, said that I wan't being fair to Jones. I said that his show was nothing more than fear mongering and selling "survival" supplies. Eots countered by saying that Jones has clothing commercials and the like. So, I downloaded the podcasts for the last week and started with yesterday, June 29, 2011. Here are a couple of the things I noticed in just the first 30 minutes.
> ...


Show me a time when weird things weren't happening around us.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 9, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


 Us just being is very fucking weird!


----------



## techieny (Nov 9, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones Says Gay People are Created by the Government - YouTube
> ...



This is sadly true. 


BPA leaches from 'safe' products - JSOnline


----------



## daws101 (Nov 9, 2011)

techieny said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


let's see....humans have been eating off and out of plastic containers for about 60 years...is there any non AJ evidence the conclusively proves that the potential for harm is any more than that?


----------



## DDU (Nov 14, 2011)

[youtube]6QksP2YIHjs[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 14, 2011)

daws101 said:


> techieny said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Two non AJ sources were posted *right there*. Can you not read? Has your hatred for AJ blinded you to the facts?


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 14, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > techieny said:
> ...


Facts? AJ said it was causing boys to be girls or some stupid thing. AJ throws shit against the wall everyday and when something sticks he runs with it. Hell, one day he said the rich people were buying buckets of puss and blood and praying over them. (No, I'm not going to go find it for you.)


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 14, 2011)

Hour 3 TODAY!!! AJ says that H. G. Wells was a globalist hell bent on controlling the whole world. I've read all of Wells books. AJ is a fucking idiot.


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Hour 3 TODAY!!! AJ says that H. G. Wells was a globalist hell bent on controlling the whole world. I've read all of Wells books. AJ is a fucking idiot.



HJ Wells was a globalist and did not hide the fact he supported a one world government..


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 14, 2011)

18 minutes into hour 3 today AJ says that 57% of CPS workers are pedophiles and they are ALL psychic vampires. BIOLOGICAL AGENTS OF SATAN!!!

Hey Eots:







OH SHIT!!!! Another "chemtrail" caller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*RED ALERT RED ALERT DOUBLE RED ALERT!!!!*

Oh shit, now he's selling videos.


----------

